# '66 vs. '67 Front Fenders?



## Shooter (Nov 7, 2015)

Was at a swap meet yesterday and a guy had "'66 or '67 GTO Front Fenders." I'm pretty sure there's a difference?! Got into a long discussion about it. I know GTO/Lemans/Tempest front fenders are interchangeable but what about between '66 and '67. Last night I checked online at the usual parts places and they do have different stock numbers. But from the PICs I can't see what the difference(s) are? Could '66 fenders mate up with a '67 cowl? Or vice versa? All the other sheet metal seems to be common between '66 and '67 except the tail light panel. Could someone make an easy mistake here as they sift through swap meets to rebuild their GTO? Now I'm paranoid about what fenders are on my car! How do I confirm that I have '66 or '67 front fenders?
Shooter


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

66 versus 67 GTO Front Fender - PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together


66 versus 67 GTO Front Fender 66-67 GTO Tempest & LeMans TECH



forums.maxperformanceinc.com


----------



## Shooter (Nov 7, 2015)

Thank you!


----------

